

Mozilla plans to sell ads in Firefox browser - taylorbuley
http://news.yahoo.com/mozilla-plans-sell-ads-firefox-browser-173022997--sector.html

======
dethstar
So, the 9 tiles on the about:newtab are going to be populated when you're a
first user and "Some of these tile placements will be from the Mozilla
ecosystem, some will be popular websites in a given geographic location, and
some will be sponsored content from hand-picked partners to help support
Mozilla’s pursuit of our mission. The sponsored tiles will be clearly labeled
as such, while still leading to content we think users will enjoy."[0]

If I remember correctly there's a button in about:newtab to hide the tiles,
and you can easily change the behaviour to open about:blank or any other page
instead.

[0][https://blog.mozilla.org/advancingcontent/2014/02/11/publish...](https://blog.mozilla.org/advancingcontent/2014/02/11/publisher-
transformation-with-users-at-the-center/)

